# php / sql question



## Akumos (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello

I want to list things by date... but skip the newest... is this possible?

i imagine something like...


```
SELECT * FROM table ORDER BY date //at position 2 ???
```

thanks in advance


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2012)

use ORDER BY and LIMIT


----------



## Akumos (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks w1zzard - can look it up now I know the syntax!!


----------



## Akumos (Jun 13, 2012)

just googled it... perfect - thanks again!


----------



## temp02 (Jun 13, 2012)

Akumos said:


> ... skip the newest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You probably are after the OFFSET keyword.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 13, 2012)

```
SELECT *
FROM table
ORDER BY date
LIMIT 1 OFFSET 2
```


----------



## Akumos (Jun 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ```
> SELECT *
> FROM table
> ORDER BY date
> ...



ok... would that do the same as


```
LIMIT 1, 2
```

?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2012)

yep, same thing


----------



## Akumos (Jun 13, 2012)

cheers guys! appreciate the help!


----------

